# Goodbye sweet Pablo



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh no, N2Mischief? when did this happen? I am SO sorry about Pablo. I know you loved him so much.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Oh no  big hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

About 2 hours ago. I had taken Livi to school and went out to eat breakfast and my husband sent me a text that he thought it was time. I rushed home and Pablo was open mouth breathing and was trying to sleep but couldn't because every time he fell asleep he would stop breathing and it would wake him up. Lately he has been standing in corners and is a bit confused, I think from lack of oxygen or possibly the cancer spreading to his brain. He was still wagging his tail and playing at times, but the bad times were getting more frequent and the good times more rare. Today and last night he was very uncomfortable breathing wise, but still didn't seem to be in pain. He has been losing bladder control at night as well, which just showed me he was going down hill. Also his abdomen the last few days has been very swollen/filled with fluid. 

I wanted the vet to give him a shot to knock him out and then start the I.V., he gave him the shot to knock him out and he quietly went to sleep. I think the best sleep he has had in awhile. After a few minutes while they were getting ready to put in the I.V. he stopped breathing and his heart rate went down to 45. Rather than start the I.V. at that point, the vet just put the needle in his vein and stopped his heart all together. It was very peaceful! 

My husband is taking it really hard, and now we got in an argument, he was looking for it, and he isn't speaking to me. I know it is all because of losing Pablo, but what a day! I am just emotionally drained.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry, sending you a hug.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The day just keeps getting better! Olivia just put my Ipad mini in the toilet! Along with her blanket and favorite stuffed animal! Oh! and then SHE got in! LOVE IT!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. So sad to say goodbye.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about Pablo. I have a chi myself, and it will be killer when she passes. She has a very short muzzle, so I know all about the breathing/sleeping difficulties. 
Hopefully your DH gets a little time to process and calm down and the argument ends. 

*(((((hugs))))


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I am so sorry, I am sending you massive hugs. Hopefully you and hubby make up soon and can support each other through x


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my this is an awful day all around. I am so sorry to hear that you lost Pablo and that it had to be coupled to other turmoil. I am sure your DH will come around. Men just have a hard time expressing loss I think. As to the iPad and all the other things into the toilet, I know you can't laugh about it right now but it is sort of a funny picture (Olivia, her blanket and the iPad all stuffed into the potty). I hope the day settles down fast and that you can have a quiet evening with DH and great memories of Pablo.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! Already seeing the humor in the whole toilet caper. Though the ipad is not working now....but the good news is I bought the xtra warranty on it so they will replace it. For now I have it in rice. The door is ALWAYS closed and there are childproof door knobs, but alas, she was at school and so I'm sure whoever was last in there didn't think to shut the door. It is what it is I guess!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry about little Pablo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope the rice does the trick for the iPad! If not then warrantee time.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh gosh I am so very sorry to hear about Pablo. Even when we know it is time and all that it is still such an awful experience for everybody - and yes, men can react differently so I'm sure DH will come round.

I know I've not "known" you long, but I can tell how much you loved Pablo and just know he had a wonderful life with you and your lovely family.

Glad to hear you can see the humorous side of the potty incident...

Sending you lots of virtual hugs at this sad time for you and yours :hug:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He is already talking to me again! After almost 30 years of marriage we have had VERY few arguments. We really get along well. But I am actually a very easy going person and so is he...but he does NOT do well with losing pets. It wasn't all that long ago he lost Loomis, his cat, and Pablo was HIS dog. Poor Guy!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your Pablo, and the bad day you are having. Grief comes out in so many different ways doesn't it? When I lost my beloved spoo my son was so traumatized I couldn't grieve without upsetting him. It took about three months for me to finally have one really bad day of my own tears.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Pablo............and yeah men don't handle emotion well at all! They can't help it, they are taught to be 'strong'...............glad you two made up though.
And thank goodness for extended warranties! She was probably acting out for all the emotions flying around, poor kid!
Glad Pablo's passing was peaceful, although your husband will miss him terribly I hope he finds peace in that........


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, I am so very sorry N2.
I wish that I had words to make you feel better...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How are you feeling today N2?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, I just read about Pablo and the toilet fun of yesterday! I am glad that it was peaceful for Pablo. He deserves peace.

I hope that today is bearable. I am so sorry about Pablo. Today is a new day and hopefully a less dramatic day. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! How did I not see this earlier? Poor little dumpling. At least he went peacefully and no more difficulty. I know how awful that is once their abdomen starts filling up. They just can't breathe. It looks like you picked the right time to send him off to a more peaceful rest. I'm just so very sorry for your loss. It takes quite some time to feel more accepting but we never stop missing them. ((((((hugs))))))) I wish there were something more comforting we could do. Only time...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is tough. (((Hug)))


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your sweet Pablo.  He looked like such a sweet boy.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! He was a love, but also a grumpy, mean, tough guy! lol......He bit people on a daily basis, but luckily because his jaw was crooked, his teeth didn't line up and his bites did not hurt and did no damage. He would go after strangers and would even bite us if we tried to move him or make him do something he didn't think was a good idea. Of course we knew he was harmless so we just ignored his growling and posturing, but he could scare a stranger! lol If Pablo only knew they were much bigger than him! But his sweet side was beyond wonderful. He loved his cheeks kissed! He could sneeze on command too.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Pablo. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time. He was one adorable guy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a character he was! Those memories will keep you close to him...will make you laugh instead of cry one day.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

I just saw this tonight. I am SO sorry about your dear friend, Pablo. It is so hard to lose our pets. 
I'm glad to hear that Pablo thought he was a giant and never knew he was a little guy. Memories of him will make you smile. 
Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am very sorry. It is so hard to help your dog pass. We wish we did not have to make this decision for them. I truly believe we will see them again one day and they will play at rainbow bridge till we join them.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, N2, I just saw this. I am so sorry you lost Pablo.  I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Just saw this for the first time. So sorry about your little Pablo!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Pablo; I missed this post too.


----------

